# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху >  Эмоции не успевают за знанием

## Sergey R

Харе Кришна! Моё Вам почтение уважаемый Враджендра Кумар прабху!



Если в практике садхана-бхакти копятся знания, НО, *эмоции* не поспевают.  Эмоциональная скупость эдакая.


В чем глубинная причина что садхака в дух.практике становится сухарем?

Как исправить ситуацию (практически и теоретически) чтобы знание и эмоции шли нога в ногу?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Наш процесс состоит из пассивных и активных форм служения. К пассивным относятся слушание, чтение, получение даршана, принятие прасада. То есть, это означет, что мы что-то получаем, но не отдаем. К активным формам служения относится все остальное. Так вот, знание мы можем получать через пассивные формы служения, а эмоции, как правило, проявляются при активных формах служения, когда мы отдаем что-то. Поэтому эмоциоанальная сухость может быть связана с тем, что мы в основном потребляем и мало отдаем. То есть, получение и отдача должны быть в балансе.

----------

